# Help me understand switched input Jacks



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

*Which contact do I use on the input jack?*

Please help me. Check the next message...


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I must be too dumb because I never understand what is happening inside a switching cliff jack. Why are there four connectors, while the other kind of switching jacks have 3?
This is what I need to wire up:








but these are the jacks that I have, and I don't know how to use them appropriately in this context:









So, I either need a new diagram or I need someone to explain to me what is going on in these cliff jacks, because the way that they are wired always seems to confuse me.
Does anyone wish to educate me?


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

ok, it's actually the 3 connector-old style jack that I need to know what is going on inside.
The (4-connector) cliff jacks are pretty straightforward because I have them here to play with and look at. I see that the left and right sides of the tip and ring connectors are connected until the plug is in and then only one side is connected to the plug and the other tip and ring connectors on the other side are disconnected.

Here is the question revised:
When you look at the first diagram, is the blue connector connected to the black connector until a plug is in? Then, is the blue connector disengaged completely?

I know these are basic and simple questions, but I have never had my hands on one of those style of switching jacks.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I hope someone knows... Here is an even more direct question, if it makes it any easier:
Is this the contact that would be equivalent to the blue switch contact on the very first diagram?
















This is what seems to make sense to me, but I could really use a nod from our panel of experts.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi bcmatt...I'm not getting any pics in post #4

Not that I personally will likely be able to help you....just letting you know.

I'm hoping to learn about these jacks also...thanks for starting and persisting with the thread.

Hope you get an answer soon.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

bcmatt said:


> ok, it's actually the 3 connector-old style jack that I need to know what is going on inside.
> The (4-connector) cliff jacks are pretty straightforward because I have them here to play with and look at. I see that the left and right sides of the tip and ring connectors are connected until the plug is in and then only one side is connected to the plug and the other tip and ring connectors on the other side are disconnected.
> 
> Here is the question revised:
> ...




BCmatt,

I found this,http://www.ampmaker.com/se5aguide/se5acw8.jpg
hope this can help. 

I assume you have an ohmeter (multimeter) you should take your jack and plug in a plug and examine how it works using your Ohmeter... This way you'll figure out how it works :smile:


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok, here's another attempt at posting that last picture:








Ok, And if that worked, I want to know if my color coding matches up with the very first diagram. Priamarily, I want to know if I marked the right one blue. 
I have used my ohm measurer, and am fully aware how these cliff jacks work. I actually just don't know how the jacks in the first diagram work or match up.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry can't see the pic...


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Frig! Ok, how about a link to my blog where I have the pics:
http://yeomansinstruments.blogspot.com/


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Go to www.ceriatone.com and look up one of his marshall amp diagrams.It has a clear picture of how to wire cliff jacks for high/low inputs.

www.claramps.com


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Adicted to Tubes said:


> Go to www.ceriatone.com and look up one of his marshall amp diagrams.It has a clear picture of how to wire cliff jacks for high/low inputs.
> 
> www.claramps.com


Ya, I've been looking at those. That's what leads me to believe my theory of which tabs correlate with which ones.
I'd just like someone to confirm my color coding on the bottom pic of my latest blog:
http://yeomansinstruments.blogspot.com/


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

By the way, Addicted to Tubes, I was looking in my wallet today and realized that I have your card in it from about 8 months ago or so when Long & McQuade gave it to me. I was looking at amps at the time and trying to figure out what I wanted. I was really interested in Class A at the time and they didn't have much. But they said you could build anything. Been in my wallet ever since. Followed your link today and recognized some of the photos from your card and it inspired me to check my wallet. Yup, that's the story. Thought you'd be interested. Made me realize that the people I talk to on here, correlate with people in the real world; even in a city that I visit occasionally.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Actually I'm not real.I'm just a virtual person created to help guys with amps.:banana:

Glad I could help out.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok, well I finished that amp for a friend and I have it all figured out:
I had guessed correctly the other day. The "switch" connector marked blue on the layout is the connector opposite the Hot Connector on the Cliff jack that disconnects from the "hot" when the plug is inserted.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

If you have the jack in your hand and plug in a cable,you can visually see what's happening with the jack.When no cable is plugged in the jack is shorted.

www.claramps.com


----------

